# Electric Problems w/ my air ride



## waylowaccord (Sep 12, 2003)

Whats up.. I dont know that much about air ride so bare with me. One of the two wires coming off my tank fried, its not the one going to the alternator. Its the other one, I have no idea where it goes, so can someone help me out?? Thanks 
Peace


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by waylowaccord_@Sep 12 2003, 02:28 PM
> *Whats up.. I dont know that much about air ride so bare with me. One of the two wires coming off my tank fried, its not the one going to the alternator. Its the other one, I have no idea where it goes, so can someone help me out?? Thanks
> Peace *


 your tank?? tha only wires that are supposed to be there are the positive (to batt) and the negatives. If it's not the one to your batt or whatnot then it should be your ground wire.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

is this a stock air ride, or aftermarket??

since you said tank, I'll assume aftermarket..

what exactly is the wire going to, the compressor, or a pressure switch screwed into the tank...

if its the switch, then one of the wires is your power, and the other is the "switched" lead, and depending on the setup, will go to either the compressor or the solenoid/ relay....

let us know..


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I like the black one better, I sold it on eBay for 75 bucks :cheesy:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 12 2003, 03:25 PM
> *I like the black one better, I sold it on eBay for 75 bucks :cheesy:*


 :angry:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

???


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 12 2003, 03:32 PM
> *???*


 ohh don't mind me foo.


----------

